# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Arthrogryposis - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Artrogrypose is een aangeboren afwijking van de ledematen waarbij de zachte weefsels blijvend zijn samengetrokken zodat de beweeglijkheid van de gewrichten beperkt is. De naam van de aandoening komt van het Griekse woord gryposis voor krom. Het meest voorkomende type artrogrypose is arthrogryposis multiplex congenita (AMC), waarbij verschillende gewrichten aangetast zijn.

*Oorzaken*
Over de oorzaken van deze aandoening tast men nog steeds grotendeels in het duister. Als mogelijkheid wordt gedacht aan een slechte ontwikkeling van het ruggenmerg en de spieren of het bindweefsel van de foetus, maar ook genetische factoren, bepaald medicijngebruik door de moeder tijdens de zwangerschap of bepaalde ziekten die gepaard gaan met een tekort aan vruchtwater zijn niet uit te sluiten.

*Verschijnselen*
Een pasgeboren baby met artrogrypose heeft in veel ledematen verkorte of samengetrokken spieren, waardoor de gewrichten niet kunnen buigen. Het schoudergewricht is verdraaid, de elleboog, pols en vingers zijn gestrekt en naar binnen gedraaid. De heup ligt soms uit de kom, waarbij het been naar buiten is gedraaid, en de voet en enkel vertonen vaak een klompvoetachtige misvorming. Bij arthrogryposis multiplex congenita zijn de verstandelijke vermogens van het kind onaangetast. Bij andere vormen van artrogrypose is er wel sprake van geestelijke achterstand

*Combinatie met andere aandoeningen*
Artrogrypose kan ook een complicatie zijn van andere, meer gangbare aandoeningen, bijvoorbeeld van ziekten van het hormonale stelsel. Een voorbeeld hiervan is de aandoening hypopitutarisme, een gedeeltelijk of volledig functieverlies van de voorkwab van de hypofyse (het hersenaanhangsel).

*Behandeling*
De behandeling van artrogrypose is erop gericht het gewricht zijn normale functie terug te geven. In eerste instantie zal de behandeling voornamelijk bestaan uit fysiotherapie en het spalken van de aangetaste gewrichten. Als deze behandeling geen effect heeft, is een operatie vaak een haalbaar alternatief. De behandeling moet altijd worden uitgevoerd door een multidisciplinair team, waarin een kinderarts, een fysiotherapeut, een orthopedisch chirurg, een neuroloog en een geneticus samenwerken. Omdat, afhankelijk van de verschijnselen, de behandeling per kind zal verschillen, kunt u het beste eerst de huisarts om advies vragen.

*Vooruitzichten*
De kans op genezing is afhankelijk van de vraag of het kind alleen artrogrypose heeft, of ook andere aandoeningen. Wanneer vroeg genoeg wordt begonnen met de behandeling is vrijwel volledig herstel van de gewrichtsfuncties mogelijk.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

